

SAGESecured OS: Process Based Security for Android - sandGorgon
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sagesecured-os-process-based-security-for-android

======
einsiol
That promo video looks like a low grade 90's commercial, doesn't really
inspire for security and trust.

I'm using Avast security, how will this do a better job, I think a server
grade security is a bit of an overkill.

"are you tired of the security model that leaves you as the owner of your
mobile devices/computer trapped on a security treadmill that requires
continual updates to try to keep up with the latest exploit?" What? That's
kind of what a security program is supposed to do, keep up with the latest
threats and update their clients.

They claim that they want to go on a crusade to eliminating cyber-threats &
invasions. I failed to see how you are going accomplish that.

This also fails to explain to backers what Process Based Security is and how
its more effective than every other security protocol and applications out
there.

ps. And a hack-proof Android? Isn't that an oxymoron, a hack-proof open-source
OS?

------
devx
Is still still needed now that Android has SELinux implemented?

